# Exam Authorization (Classic)



## bassplayer45 (Mar 26, 2013)

So i am officially Seat 1 of 1. Signed up the day before registration ended and still got seat 1 for Lateral, got to love it. On an even funnier / annoying note, my auhtorization has this quote "Excessive noise is expected to last throughout the duration of the exam, please bring earplugs as NCEES may not have enough for all examinees"

Got to be kidding me!


----------



## ajk244 (Mar 26, 2013)

I can't remember if I heard it one here or from a friend, but I heard of an exam session that had extremely loud construction going on right outside. I imagine after something like that they had a ton of people crying foul and now they have ot cover themselves.


----------



## Judowolf PE (Mar 26, 2013)

I've heard of that before diva, so I'm pretty sure it was on here somewhere. You'd think with the amount of money and effort we have to go through to take these tests that the exam facilities would be much nicer than what they are...Oh well what can ya do right, good luck on your exams!


----------



## DavidPE (Mar 27, 2013)

I'm still waiting for my authorization, so I'm glad to hear you got yours.

I took the FE exam in October 1999, in Syracuse NY. It was held in the basement of the War Memorial, beneath the ice arena, and it was so cold you could see your breath. There were caterers moving through the front of the testing room throughout the exam, and as the proctor was reading the instructions for the afternoon, he was drowned out by the national anthem. (I don't remember any of us standing up for that...) Anyway, they had some kind of horse show over our heads all afternoon. It was so ridiculous, I don't think any of us could believe it was happening.


----------

